# “Payment Reminder Service” email - an upsell opportunity?



## mjc775 (Mar 2, 2020)

I got this email today:

“Dear (name),

It's time to plan your next vacation! We want to remind you that we are here to help and have options for you to bring your past due account current, so that you can get back to enjoying your vacations.

We have several flexible and convenient options to help you bring your account current. Please take a moment to call us now at 1-844-892-6554 and one of our team members will gladly discuss how we can help.”

However my account is not past due and my March 1 Surepay payment was debited. I suspect this may be a ploy to get me to call for a sales pitch. Has anyone else seen such an email?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Fredflintstone (Mar 3, 2020)

mjc775 said:


> I got this email today:
> 
> “Dear (name),
> 
> ...



Whenever I get emails like this I do two things.

Delete
Next

I have read other threads (especially from MVC) doing the same thing.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## dlferree (Mar 3, 2020)

I received that exact email and did call the number in the email. I talked with an individual that explained it was an error to send that email and the reason it was sent was that March 1st was on a Sunday. They apologized for the error and did not attempt to sell me anything. No sales pitch, just an apology.

Dave


----------

